# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Προγραμμα μετατροπης συντεταγμενων

## Phatt

Γεια χαρα παιδια.
Ενδιαφερομαι να βρω ενα προγραμμα που να κανει μετατροπη συντεταγμενων ED 50 (MGRS) σε ΕΓΣΑ 87.Εαν καποιος γνωριζει καποιο το οποιο να διδεται δωρεαν η με ενα λογικο αντιτιμο(οχι δηλαδη τιμες επαγγελματικων προγραμματων) θα ημουν υποχρεος εαν με ενημερωνε.Καλο θα ηταν να ειναι απλο και μικρο, χωρις υπερβολικες επιλογες και παραμετρους.Ευχαριστω πολυ.

ΥΓ: Εαν καποιος συντονιστης πιστευει οτι πρεπει να μεταφερθει το θεμα στο "Software Η/Υ" ας κινηθει ελευθερα.Το εβαλα εδω λογω σχετικοτητας της θεματολογιας.

----------


## p.gabr

παναγιωτη εισαι σιγουρος για το ED 50; ΠΡΩΤΗ φορα την ακουω αυτην την μοναδα
Mια μετατροπη που ξερω ειναι να μετατρεψεις τα εκατομυριοστα  σε μοιρες
http://andrew.hedges.name/experiments/convert_lat_long/
Ριξε μια ματια εδω για λιγο και τα ξανασυζηταμε
http://itia.ntua.gr/~soulman/icoordstrans/

σε WGS84. θα πρεπει να υπαρχει

http://www.earthpoint.us/Convert.aspx

----------


## Phatt

Παναγιωτη τα MGRS ειναι δυο ειδων, το WGS 84 και το ED 50.Εμπειρικα αυτα τα δυο εχουν αποκληση 300μετρα ΝΑ, αν θυμαμαι καλα.

Επισης να επισημανω οτι το προγραμμα δεν θα πρεπει να ειναι online, θα πρεπει να μπορει να λειτουργει χωρις internet.

----------


## p.gabr

ok ευχαρτιστω παναγιωτη

επειδη χρησιμοποιουσα  στο gps που ειχα ,για τις βολτες μου τα ειχα μαθει

το κορυφαιο προγραμμα outdoor που ειχε και αυτες τις δυνατοτητες για windows mob ηταν το gps tuner Eiχα κανει παπαδες

----------

Phatt (01-07-12)

----------


## aeonios

Φίλε Παναγιώτη υπάρχει το πρόγραμμα COORDG που είναι απολύτως ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και Ελληνικό. Υποστηρίζονται τα παρακάτω Γεωδαιτικά Συστήματα: 

* του παλαιού Ελληνικού Datum (προβολή HATT & ελλειψοειδές Bessel - σύντμηση ΗΑΤΤ), 

* το νέο Ελληνικό Datum ΕΓΣΑ'87 (ΕΜΠ = Εγκάρσια Μερκατορική Προβολή & ελλειψοειδές GRS80 - σύντμηση ΕΓΣΑ), 

* το σύστημα των ζωνών τριών μοιρών του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ (ΕΜΠ & Bessel - σύντμηση ΤΜ3), 

* το Ευρωπαϊκό του 1950 (με τιμές απόκλισης υπολογισμένες για την Ελλάδα) 
που χρησιμοποιεί η ΓΥΣ (ΕΜΠ & ελλειψοειδές Heyford - σύντμηση ED50) και 

* το παγκόσμιο του 1984 (ΕΜΠ & ελλειψοειδές WGS84 - σύντμηση WGS84). 
Είναι αυτό, που χρησιμοποιούν τα gps.

----------

αλπινιστης (01-07-12), 

lepouras (02-07-12), 

p.gabr (02-07-12), 

patent61 (01-07-12), 

Phatt (01-07-12)

----------


## Phatt

Εχυαριστω πολυ, θα το κοιταξω.

----------

